# Ugardanti



## GillAUS (May 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Recently I have come across discussions on other Sikhs forums regarding Ugardanti, which is a writing attributed to Guru Gobind Singh.

From what I have gathered, it is not part of the 'standard' pothi of Sri Dasam Granth, however is recited daily by Nihang Singhs as I have read that it is contained in Nihang Gutkas.

Does anybody on this forum have more to share regarding this, as I am very interested to learn more about it.

Here is a translation I found on another forum:



> Uggardanti
> O Almighty, victory to thee.
> Let the benignity of Sri Bhagauti assist.
> The narration of Guru Gobind Singh Ji, the Tenth Master.
> ...


You can also listen to a recitation at: http://www.damdamitaksal.org/mp3s/01-Nitnem/Nitnem(dasam)Bhai%20Mahtab%20Singh%20Ji/017-UGARDANTI.mp3


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2009)

If you write to Damdami Taksaal, they may have more information

Damdami Taksaal Online Website - Home

In addition you could try to contact Nihang Sukha Singh Akaali. Send me a pm and I will give you his email address. Don't want to post it in public in case of any problems.


----------

